# salt brine when do you add other



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Last year was my first year experimenting with liquids. 4 of us all used the same product but in far different environments. Mine by far was the most changeable on the coast. So we got some great feed back and learning. I was for the most part impressed but only for pre treatment my post treatment was magic salt. By far I used less salt so we continue the program again this year. 

We ran salt brine with 5 to 10% IBG. I was spraying at about 40 gallons per acre. so here is my question do you guys always run with an added product cal, mag, beet juice so on or do you run just brine than when the temps lower you add other. I'm looking at this from mulitple angles biggest being cost of brine vs brine mixture.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Our largest problem is lack of products to mix with outside of IBG. there are other options by the tanker load or 250 totes but thats just not cost effective vs using bulk salt


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is IBG the product formerly known as Magic? 

Generally we try to run with 3% beet juice. I mean "GeoMelt 55". 

I want to say we tried 10% at one point and it tracked and had too much odor. 

reasons for always keeping some form of carbohydrate in the mix:
1) Corrosion inhibition
2) Anti-icing in the future (worthless if you get rain in between) 
3) The additives are all chloride enhancers. In and of themselves they don't really melt anything. But they make all the chlorides work better.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

My guess is buying by the trailer load?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

fireside said:


> My guess is buying by the trailer load?


We get 9500-10,000 gallons of calcium at a time and 4500 of beet juice. Actually have 2 more 2500 gallon tanks I need to clean and setup.

I have a 10k, 1,500 and 2 2,500 right now.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> 1) Corrosion inhibition
> 2) Anti-icing in the future (worthless if you get rain in between)
> 3) The additives are all chloride enhancers. In and of themselves they don't really melt anything. But they make all the chlorides work better.


Have you had similar results with pre wetting at the spinner?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Have you had similar results with pre wetting at the spinner?


No...because we've never pre-wetted.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

That’s our problem I don’t have storage nor do I want to store that much liquid. I could buy 250 totes but when it’s all done it’s around 5.65 to 9 a gallon. At that point just spread magic treated salt.

I really like liquid for pre treatment but I need to get the money side to work. I spray the lots in my travels days before so no special trips or dam timing was off


----------



## William Brett (May 6, 2010)

Hi Guys so across the pond in he Uk terminology is a little different, when you guys talk about beet juice are you talking about molasses? If so what grade molloases are you using? And amount of corrosion inhibition do you find it has?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

William Brett said:


> when you guys talk about beet juice are you talking about molasses?


No actually beet juice from the vegetable.


----------



## William Brett (May 6, 2010)

Hi diesel, what veg is it derived from?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beetroot

The beet.


----------



## William Brett (May 6, 2010)

dieselss said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beetroot
> 
> The beet.


Ahh I see don't suppose you have the breakdown of nutrient analysis so I can see how this compares to sugar beet molasses over here as beet juice isn't a thing here


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

No I dont


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

William Brett said:


> Hi diesel, what veg is it derived from?


https://www.washingtonpost.com/loca...ory.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.32ecbc90e3c2


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

William Brett said:


> Hi Guys so across the pond in he Uk terminology is a little different, when you guys talk about beet juice are you talking about molasses? If so what grade molloases are you using? And amount of corrosion inhibition do you find it has?





William Brett said:


> Ahh I see don't suppose you have the breakdown of nutrient analysis so I can see how this compares to sugar beet molasses over here as beet juice isn't a thing here


It depends...there is beet juice and sugar beet molasses. Don't ask me what the difference is. BUT, I have used both. For all I know it was the same thing.

Beet juice has the same consistency as molasses.

Corrosion inhibition is inherent in the product itself. Maybe I was told wrong, but apparently it's phytic acid that is present that is the inhibitor. Whether it be BCS, DCS, beet juice, molasses, corn steep, whatever.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Mark, why add calcium, and beet? Why not just add in an IbG or beet heat or something like that, that already has it all mixed in? 2 years ago I was making my own liquid cal and adding 5% liquid cal and 5% IBG, I didn’t notice a difference between the mix with the liquid cal and the mix without it.


----------



## William Brett (May 6, 2010)

Ok so for those of you that use beet juice do any of you have an analysis of it?


----------

